# Spotty foal born this morning



## whirlwindhorses (12 March 2015)

My first 2015 foal born 2.16am this morning, a near leopard colt who is an Appaloosa x Arab (50/50%). Mum and foal both doing okay.

Just born







Just stood up







12 hours old


----------



## mightymammoth (12 March 2015)

He's beautiful. What have you called him?


----------



## Meowy Catkin (12 March 2015)

Lovely.


----------



## Rollin (12 March 2015)

Congratulations, lovely foal.


----------



## kaiserchief (13 March 2015)

He's gorgeous!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (13 March 2015)

whirlwindhorses said:



			My first 2015 foal born 2.16am this morning, a near leopard colt who is an Appaloosa x Arab (50/50%). Mum and foal both doing okay.

Just born







Just stood up







12 hours old


















Click to expand...

Lovely foal congratulations


----------



## BraidedTail (13 March 2015)

Congratulations! He's gorgeous - I have to admit being a lurker on your website and facebook page, although I'm not on facebook myself.
 I might be in the market for an Appy foal this year too; so following with great interest!  If you don't mind me asking, which of your mares are due this year?


----------



## GemG (13 March 2015)

Oh wow, how lovely! Beautiful markings too, you must be pleased!  We are awaiting a foal out of a Trakehner but by a reg British Spotted Pony stallion.  Can't resist a spotty!


----------



## lyndsey.r (13 March 2015)

He's gorgeous, what a great start to the season!


----------



## PorkChop (13 March 2015)

Congratulations


----------



## twiggy2 (13 March 2015)

lovely markings, are you expecting them to change much?


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (13 March 2015)

Oooh, lovely.  Congratulations.


----------



## angrovestud (13 March 2015)

Congratulations lovely foal


----------



## micki (14 March 2015)

He is a gorgeous looking boy


----------



## whirlwindhorses (14 March 2015)

twiggy2 said:



			lovely markings, are you expecting them to change much?
		
Click to expand...

Thank you everyone  

He looks like he will keep his dark legs but his head and neck will turn white with more spots developing.


----------



## whirlwindhorses (14 March 2015)

mightymammoth said:



			He's beautiful. What have you called him?
		
Click to expand...

No name yet but any suggestions welcome


----------



## whirlwindhorses (14 March 2015)

BraidedTail said:



			Congratulations! He's gorgeous - I have to admit being a lurker on your website and facebook page, although I'm not on facebook myself.
 I might be in the market for an Appy foal this year too; so following with great interest!  If you don't mind me asking, which of your mares are due this year?
		
Click to expand...

Thanks BraidedTail. Easter was due 2 days ago, she looks almost ready but no wax yet. Then Tequila and Kim are due towards end of May. All three of them will be spotted, Poppy is in foal to an Anglo-arab for someone else and she is also due May.


----------



## Crugeran Celt (14 March 2015)

He is gorgeous you must be really pleased.


----------



## Kikke (14 March 2015)

How lovely, pretty face!


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (14 March 2015)

What a beauty! He's so cute, congratulations!


----------



## Crugeran Celt (23 March 2015)

Any up to date photos of this lovely foal?


----------



## whirlwindhorses (23 March 2015)

Crugeran Celt said:



			Any up to date photos of this lovely foal?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, here he is a couple of days ago at 9 days old:

























My other mare Easter has foaled too, shes had a very pretty filly with very araby head. Not had chance to get many photo's as shes being very foal proud but here are a few


----------



## tinycharlie (24 March 2015)

Wow they're beautiful, congratulations &#127882;


----------



## Crugeran Celt (25 March 2015)

Gorgeous,  you must be really pleased. Keep the photos coming great to see them getting stronger and bigger.


----------



## BraidedTail (25 March 2015)

Crugeran Celt said:



			Gorgeous,  you must be really pleased. Keep the photos coming great to see them getting stronger and bigger.
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes it would be great to see regular updates of them. The colt looks so confident now, and Easter's filly is beautiful - will she grey out as her dam is grey?


----------



## HazyXmas (27 March 2015)

Wow, what stunning foals. 

I love the colt's markings & the little filly looks gorgeous too.

Please keep posting pictures, it's so lovely to see them.

Good luck with the other mares.


----------



## sam_m (27 March 2015)

Both are stunning foals!


----------



## whirlwindhorses (27 March 2015)

BraidedTail said:



			Oh yes it would be great to see regular updates of them. The colt looks so confident now, and Easter's filly is beautiful - will she grey out as her dam is grey?
		
Click to expand...

Thanks everyone  

I can't see any white around Easters fillys eyes so I don't think she is grey. Easters first foal was a very loud dark bay/black leopard colt and as soon as he was born you could see his big white goggles around his eyes. He quickly went a very black looking iron grey colour, he is three this time and still holding the iron grey colouring well. I will see if I can find a photo of him just after he was born.


----------



## whirlwindhorses (27 March 2015)

Here he is about a month or so old, you can see the white ring around his eye


----------



## BraidedTail (28 March 2015)

Oh yes; that's really interesting!  Always amazes me how much the foal colours/patterns can differ each year when dam and sire are the same. Looking forward to seeing pics of the rest that are due - and seeing them all grow! Best of luck with them.


----------



## Beausmate (28 March 2015)

Cracking pair of foals there.  Do you still have Monty?


----------



## Mariposa (30 March 2015)

Gorgeous foals!!


----------

